# High Performance Radiator



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

Is there any high performance radiators for the Altima SE-R. That can replace the radiator thats in there already.


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

What are you looking to gain?


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

The radiator in the Altima is manufactured by Calsonic which is a pretty damn good performance manufacturer for Nissan in Japan. The stock radiator is, of course, not a performance radiator but its really good.


----------



## Joe AJP (Sep 5, 2013)

*AFtermarket Parts*

High Performance Parts 

Turbos System, Aftermarket Lighting, Brake Systems, Cooling System, Body Parts and much more

If you needed I have it. 

Racing Equipment

For most cars

Great Prices

Retail and wholesale

Call Joe and get a discount

AJP Distributor
01(626) 330-0280


Key Words: Nissan, Honda, Chevrolet, Ford, Aftermarket, Intake, Manifolds, Brakes, Lights, Suspension, Body, Parts, Great, Prices, Nice, Apple, Control, Arm, Exhaust, Ignition, Valves, Timing, Crankshaft, Camshaft, Belt, Pulley, Hood, Fender, Line, Fluid, Radiators, Oil, Engine, Transmission, Shift, Boot, Maf, Mass Airflow Meeter, Coil, Strut, Struts, Coils, Calipers, Spark, Plugs, Rockers, Arm, CV, Shaft, Trail, Links, Torq, Sema, APEX


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Calsonic also make the radiators that are having problems with leaking trans cooler tubes in the 05-10 Pathys, Xterras and Frontiers and they also make the radiators in the Titans that have issues with the bottom tanks leaking and cracking, so they have good and bad radiators. You might want to contact Griffin Radiators and see what their options are. They make all-aluminum radiators for the 350Z and some other Nissans.


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

If you have cooling issues.....may want to see if coolant needs changing, clog radiator? leaves in front of the rad, thermostat? Otherwise stock rad is good!


----------

